
Quip launches Live Apps, a collaboration development platform - finiteloop
https://quip.com/blog/new-quip-collaboration-platform
======
finiteloop
Developer documentation is here:
[https://quip.com/dev/](https://quip.com/dev/)

The APIs to build Live Apps enable real-time coediting and online / offline
syncing with no special code; you get a ton for "free," and we are super proud
of the technology.

We open sourced all the apps we wrote, like Calendar, Kanban board, and more.
Available at [https://github.com/quip/quip-apps](https://github.com/quip/quip-
apps)

